# #17 - Asahina conducting Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra - Bruckner - Symphony No. 4



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

I did a review of Solti's Bruckner 4 a while back.

And while that performance shall remain as one of my favorites, today I assess this performance:










Asahina is a true Brucknerian and there is doubt of it. He recorded not one but four complete cycle of Bruckner's Nine Symphonies and there exist several discs of his live performances of the Nine Symphonies.

The current disc is of Asahina's live rendition of Bruckner's majestic Fourth Symphony with the Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded in July 1976. This performance is the fastest rendition of Bruckner's Fourth Symphony I've heard. Almost demonic playing. While certain notes here and there aren't played with the skill one would accept, overall the standard of playing is high.

This fast tempi can be problematic for people used to the grand and thick textured one becomes used to after listening to the likes of Barenboim and Solti. Not only light but also lightweight. This Bruckner is a bit on the lighter side but not in a way that demeans the glorious climaxes of the work.

Overall, this recording was a pleasant surprise for me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lovely... ever heard the Mutter/Karajan recordings on DG?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7;bt3382 said:


> Lovely... ever heard the Mutter/Karajan recordings on DG?


Probably. I've heard way too much Karajan. Hail Kapellmeister Karajan!

Probably the obvious ones: 
Brahms, Beethoven and Tchaikovsky - Violent Concertos


----------

